# WoWHandwerk



## Geschan (30. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab grad die neuste Version des BLASC Profilers über die Installationsroutine installiert und was sehe ich dann als ich im Spiel bin: der WoWHanderk.de Profiler (bzw. CharakterProfiler) wurde von euch einfach so entfernt...

Eine etwas Radikale Art die Konkurenz auszuschlaten, wenn ihr mich fragt ^^

Ihr solltet doch den Nutzern selber überlassen, was sie für einen Profiler benutzen...

Grüße,
Gesh


----------



## B3N (30. Oktober 2005)

Hoppla - das war keine Absicht, das ist noch ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten...da wir für eine kurze Zeit auch mal das Verzeichnis Characterprofiler verwendet haben. Anderseits auch sehr leichtsinnig von WoW-Handwerk ihr Vereichnis so zu nennen, da der Characterprofiler ein frei verfügbares AddOn ist und dadurch die Gefahr recht hoch ist das es durch andere AddOns o.ä. gelöscht weden kann. Ich werde mich fix dran machen und einen neue Installationsroutine schreiben. Danke trotzdem für den Hinweis.

*Update*
Neue Installationsroutine ist online.


----------

